# How to Patch Small to Medium Drywall Hole "California Patch"



## bluntman001 (May 10, 2011)

The California Patch is good to repair small to medium size holes, today we have a petty small hole that the electricians had to cut out, so were gonna fix that. To start off your gonna need a piece of drywall, one that's a good size bigger then the hole, we need more then enough board for us to work with. If ever you need some drywall for a repair, I'm sure you can always take a drive by some construction site, and ask if you could have a piece of drywall from the scrap pile. I'm sure they will be happy to give you a piece of scrap to fix your problem. We need some sort of backing in our hole, you cant just put tape over it unless the hole is real small. If you put only paper over a bigger hole, later on when you apply paint your gonna have problems, and if anyone ever was to bump that area the paper would break or the paint would flake, so yea we need some sort of board in our hole. I usually would like to make my hole that I'm patching a square so that its easier to cut a piece that fits. So if you watch the video you see that we do some slice in the back side of the board so that we can break the board off into piece, making easier for us to break. So like in the video you slowly remove drywall from the front paper until you come close to the size you need it to fit into your hole. When you get close to the size you need it to be, you can go and try to make the piece fit, then see how much more you need to take off until the piece fits into the hole, it doesn't have to fit perfectly. Make sure you watch the video so you understand what I'm trying to say. Once your piece is fitting into your hole, your done the hard part. Make sure you use TAPING MUD to apply the patch, it has glue in it and sticks much better to painted surfaces, you don't want dry tapes. Make sure you apply mud to all the areas that is gonna be in contact with the wall. Apply lots of mud, we will be removing most of it with our 5" Hammerend Taping Knives How To Drywall Hole Repair California Patch Part 1 of 4 afterwards, apply the mud to both the back side of the paper, and the wall itself. Slap your California patch into the hole now, using your 5" Hammerend Taping Knives How To Drywall Hole Repair California Patch Part 1 of 4 were your going to squish the mud out from behind that paper, slowly work it from one side to the other until it looks fairly even and the paper is all adhere to the wall. It doesn't have to be nice, make sure you leave mud behind the paper if you press to hard all the mud will come out which it will still look wet but it wont hold, and your gonna have a dry tape. We're gonna give this another 2 coats after with some sanding involved, so it doesn't have to be good looking right now. This is part one of four, in the next video we will be applying the first coat of mud. Guys got any questions on this method please leave a comment, all comments are very welcomed. Hope this was useful for somebody out there icon smile How To Drywall Hole Repair California Patch Part 1 of 4

To watch the videos and the next steps vist:
How to Drywall , Tape 'N Texture


----------

